# ARAO 32valve LSX bolt on heads



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

High Performance Machine Shop


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

nice but at that price i think i can build a 427 with afr's that would make more power than just those heads


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

will those heads change the exhaust note so that it has a more of a Euro V8 sound to it?


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

batmans said:


> will those heads change the exhaust note so that it has a more of a Euro V8 sound to it?


who would want to do that?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

In one of my mags GM High Tech or Pontiac Hi-Perf had a guy that did 32-valve heads on a LSx in a F-body. When I find it I'll post a link. For that price, I rather build a stroker motor, FI, or something.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

thebassbass said:


> who would want to do that?


Me. It all started when I heard a Ferrari V8.

Closest I have so far is running the X-pipe.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Dude those are super pricey! Might as well go twin turbo for the price.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Issue with Twins and an agressive cam job is that I live in Kalifornia.

I sent an email to them regarding emission issues.......


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

batmans said:


> Me. It all started when I heard a Ferrari V8.
> 
> Closest I have so far is running the X-pipe.


why not just sell the gto and buy a M3?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Just those heads alone is not going to give you that sound. Those euro engines are short stroke, small displacement, high reving engines. Northstar V8s don't sound like that. Thats a big price to pay for sound, throw a small shot of nitrous on that Maggie


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

How much power would you be looking at from them?


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

thebassbass said:


> why not just sell the gto and buy a M3?


Price to HP ratio is just not there.

And I really prefer the comfort of the GTO seats to the M3. the M3 front and rear bumper is too busy for my tastes.

E46 M3 is the best looking one.


----------

